
The 41 Books Mark Zuckerberg Has Recommended on Facebook - richardreeze
https://news.slashdot.org/story/20/09/13/1255209/the-41-books-mark-zuckerberg-has-recommended-on-facebook
======
polishdude20
I was really hoping to see "Fantastic Meats and How To Smoke Them" in there.

~~~
hyuuu
oh this is good haha, hope others get this reference

------
fluffernutter
I think, given the damage Facebook has done to our civilization, that nothing
that guy does is worth discussing, other than how to undo what he has done.

I really don't care what book he thinks is good, or not. He's a bad source of
data.

~~~
mathgladiator
What has he done beyond reveal humanity for what it is?

